# BFD Question



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

I must be to stupid to own one of these devices.
I have read the BFD Guide several times, and can't get it to work.
I an using REW to attempt to load filters. Everything looks like it works, yet measurements after show no change at all, I'm missing something....But I don't know what...

Is there a foolproof COMPLETE IDIOTS GUIDE to using the BFD with REW?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are using a midi connection to download the filters the easiest mistake to make is to get the Midi in and out connections the wrong way around, there is little consistency in labelling them on interfaces. Try configuring a filter manually.


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

What I am using is an M-Audio USB Midisport Uno MIDI Interface. I have the connection labeled "TO MIDI IN" connected to the BFD MIDI IN. I do not believe it is a connection issue.
I'll try a manual filter, but, before I do I'll need to read up on it a bit...


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

Assuming connections are correct, what is the proper way to upload filters to the BFD?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

First configure the BFD for midi comms per the REW help then send filter settings using the "Send Filter Settings to Equaliser" entry in the Filter Tasks pane of the EQ window.


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

JohnM said:


> First configure the BFD for midi comms per the REW help then send filter settings using the "Send Filter Settings to Equaliser" entry in the Filter Tasks pane of the EQ window.


That is exactly what I did, and no joy....

Is there anything else that needs to be done to the BFD before the "Send Filter Settings to Equaliser" button?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Older BFD's had a firmware issue communicating with MIDI (there's a thread about it somewhere here). Perhaps you have one of those?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Older BFD's had a firmware issue communicating with MIDI (there's a thread about it somewhere here). Perhaps you have one of those?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I purchased it thru Amazon on 14-FEB-2013, it appeared to be new, in an unopened box.

I guess that is a possibility, how can one determine what firmware rev. is installed? And, how would one update the firmware if it is indeed an older version?

EDIT...After a search, I found out how to check the firmware rev installed. What I got is 1.3, the version that has MIDI issues.
I got the 1.4 bin files, and found 4 EPROMS with the correct part number. 2 are 28 pin, 2 are 32 pin. 2 are 70ns, 2 are 45ns. I need to figure out what the correct part is.
This is turning into one big PITA...EDIT


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, I’m surprised that anyone still has those 1.3’s in stock. For all the trouble you’re going through, you could just enter the filters manually. REW tells you the exact parameters to plug in, which makes it pretty easy.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Wow, I’m surprised that anyone still has those 1.3’s in stock. For all the trouble you’re going through, you could just enter the filters manually. REW tells you the exact parameters to plug in, which makes it pretty easy.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yeah, that probably would be easier...However...
I have access to an electronics lab and an electronics engineer with all the required tools to do the job. All I would need to do is supply the EPROM and BIN files and it will be done at no cost.


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

I believe I found the correct EPROM, AT27C512R-70PU-ND. They are a whopping $2.03 each, so I ordered 3 of them add the $5.00 shipping it equals a cheap fix...
I opened up the BFD, it looks like an easy swap, so, no need to bother with having our ELAB do it.


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

Now another question...

What is the recommended order of setting up system eq?

As in, should one get the filters set in the BFD then run Audyssey or run Audyssey then do the BFD?


----------

